# Melanosis coli and IBS



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

I've had loose stools often, for 7 or 8 years, and it often makes me weak.

The cause is unclear. About 3 years ago I was diagnosed with Melanosis coli. The gastroenterologist said I must have been taking laxatives. As I insisted I hadn't, he thought that the green tea I'd bought at an Indian grocery had to contain laxitives. He told me to only use name brand tea such as Tetley and it would go away in a few months. That didn't help.

The laxitives I had been taking, inadvertantly, for a decade were sugar alcohols, because I'm on a strict low carb diet for diabetes. Almost all low carb processed foods such as ice cream, protein bars, candy and jam contain sugar alcohol. None of the articles I'd read suggested long term use of sugar alcholoI could cause Melanosis coli, but I eliminated it from my diet. That didn't help.

For a while I thought that my dietary restrictions could be a cause. I restrict lactose, salt, carbohydrates, and more recently foods that are inflammatory. As a result my diet is high in protein and fiber. Was I eating too much fiber? But the foods that trigger my bowel problem seem to be too much fat or nuts, not berries, low carb veggies or salad.

So, thinking I might have IBS, I've started being careful. No more sauteed salmon cakes or low carb pancakes. No more than a few almonds at once.

Here I am again today. Still having the problem. Was it the 5.3 oz of plain no fat Greek yogurt with *four* lactaid tablets? The only fat in my lunch was four smallish almonds. Poached egg substitute? No way! Half a serving of raspberries? I'm at my wit's end.









Addendum Sept 25th: I've since learned that some low carb vegetables contain maltitol, and others fructans. I'll avoid snow peas and mushrooms, and take beano with all cruciferous vegetables and asparagus. Started keeping a food and bowel log today.


----------



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

It's been four or five days since I had "killer diarrhea". I have the hang of an IBS diet that works for me. I want to thank everyone for your information and personal stories. You're a fantastic support community.


----------

